# تعريف هندسة الميكاترونكس



## جيم (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
حيث اننا على ابواب التسجيل بالجامعات .فارجو التعريف بماهية هندسة الميكاترونكس وما هي مجالات العمل بها لكي يستفيد منها الطلاب وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محتـ///ــار (20 يوليو 2009)

بلاهي شباب ردوووا عليينا بسررررعة لاني متحمس لاهظ التخصص


----------

